# Shed with wood floor?



## layndime (May 11, 2008)

Hi,

Im planning my fish shed/fish room and am wondering if anyone has used a wood floor in a shed?
I do plan on doing a concrete floor in the long run once the tanks increase in numbers.

Size of shed will be 10 x 10, i plan on doing the floor in 2x6 frame (maybe 2x8 or 2x10 even) with 3/4" plywood and thought about doing 2x6s across the joists even.
the joists would be spaced 8-10" apart

now the tanks i have planned are the big part, alot would come at a later as they do cost quite a bit 

(6) 33G
(9) 40G
(4) 20G
(10) 10G

thanks to anyone with help on this.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

What kind of space will you have under the shed?

Maybe place some breeze blocks (Cinder blocks) in between the joists under the shed?


----------



## layndime (May 11, 2008)

Hi,

There will be either cinderblocks or the solid blocks they sell at lowes, this way the shed wont be directly on the ground, i live in a mobile home so putting more then a few tanks inside isnt really anything im aiming for

i'd like to add that i also plan on putting support between the joists, so it would be close to having joists going vertical and horizontal


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Just do a concrete floor now and save time and the trouble of having to move all your tanks to put in another floor.


----------



## Subic76 (May 26, 2005)

With joists 8 to 10 inches apart, I really don't see the need of cross bracing.
Load baring on that would have to be in the tons.
Don't know about your area but a concrete floor means "permanent" , that means a property tax increase.


----------



## layndime (May 11, 2008)

well the main reason im not going with concrete to start is like subic76 said, its permanent and i know i will be moving down the road just not sure when exactly so i dont want to spend around 1K for the slab and then have to leave it.... this is also a reason i wont be setting all the tanks up at the start, more like half of them listed in my initial post but eventually thats what i want in a 10x10 area

but if cross bracing isnt needed then that would be ok as well, i was just going to use the scrap pieces from cutting int he middle to give it some extra support.... the shed i have in mind comes with a floor frame but the joists are spaced 24" apart and are 2x4, so im thinking as mentioned step it up to a joist every 8-10" and going to 2x6's or even larger

thanks for all the advice so far :thumb:


----------



## amcline (May 4, 2008)

2x6 at 10'x10' would be fine, support each corner on a deck support(concrete pad)to give about 8-12" under the wood. 
use pressure treated material for the floor...
you canuse standard whitewood for the walls, just be sure you haveall 4 wallssecureto the base with say a 3-4" lag bolt and be sure all 4 walls areatleast 50% covered by sheathling as this will add strenth to your floor.
i wouldnt suggest usine more the 6 supports or you may never get the level/load the same on each one, use a waterlevel or somthing to set the deck supports and then re check it after you finish the floor,

when its time to move you can slide 4"x4"s under the shed, attach them to the subfloor, and put big eyebolt in the front of them to winch the whole shed onto a flatbed trailer.

my personal opion is to use coarse screws not nails, also makes construction quieter for your neighbors.

btw IMO 2"x8"s wouldnt be crazy, just extra security. it also depends on your budget.
*** built several sheds, so please dont skimp on the PT lumber for the floor, (Joists/Decking)

hope this helps


----------



## layndime (May 11, 2008)

thanks that helps a ton!

the prices i've looked into is for pressure treated material so it fits my budget (i think 2x8 is only a couple bucks more), the shed itself is one i got my eyes on from home depot which comes pre-cut i just have to put it together, the floor id be doing from scratch

i agree on the screws over nails


----------



## amcline (May 4, 2008)

well if your handy you might consider building the shed yourself, you might save enough to insulate and put in a cheap window a/c with thermostat.
then again i dont know the cost of the Plan and material kits vs the prebuilt stuff,

btw i notice your name, s-dime?
im always a fan of the mini chevy's


----------



## layndime (May 11, 2008)

i havent checked into the difference due to that i havent did any carpentry in a few years but could probably get together with a friend or 2 and do the shed but the floor (alot simpler as well) was my main concern due to the weight it would have on it but, a window a/c is in the plans as well due to the heat we receive in the summer days (myrtle beach,sc)

and yeah s10s are my other hobby, i'm mainly into the air bag stuff though


----------

